# BMW Center Cap for Rial Salerno



## docedkin (Apr 21, 2009)

Is there a BMW center cap available for the 17" Rial Salerno wheels? Will the cap from my '09 OEM 18" sport wheels (E92, 335i) fit in the Rial's? FYI: after much thought and consultation with Gary, I decided on the 17" wheel w/LM-60 non-run flats for the snow and ice conditions here in upstate NY.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

stock caps fit.


----------



## Pedal2Floor (Jul 29, 2006)

docedkin said:


> Is there a BMW center cap available for the 17" Rial Salerno wheels? Will the cap from my '09 OEM 18" sport wheels (E92, 335i) fit in the Rial's? FYI: after much thought and consultation with Gary, I decided on the 17" wheel w/LM-60 non-run flats for the snow and ice conditions here in upstate NY.


Stock caps or $9/each from tire rack


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Pedal2Floor said:


> Stock caps or $9/each from tire rack


Unfortunately, we've had to raise the price to $11 per cap.

To get them added to your online order, simply refer to "Gary/addcaps11" as your previous contact or in the comments area at the end of the order and I'll add them to the order for you.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

It looks like TPMS went up in price as well (BERU 433MHZ SENSOR $80), right?
I though they were priced little less when I checked lest time - is it a different brand? 
T


----------



## fernande-bmw (Mar 2, 2004)

tlak77 said:


> It looks like TPMS went up in price as well (BERU 433MHZ SENSOR $80), right?
> I though they were priced little less when I checked lest time - is it a different brand?
> T


The TPMS sensors for the 2010 models are different and more expensive.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

fernande-bmw said:


> The TPMS sensors for the 2010 models are different and more expensive.


Correct.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

TPMS cost 1/2 of a tire :bawling:
Gary do you know if the sensor go into standby mode while not installed on the car (storing winter setup during the summer) is there any procedure for getting it into standby/hibernation. TPMS batteries should lest around 10years but environment always play a big role in battery live (heat decreases battery storage ability in general)
T


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

tlak77 said:


> TPMS cost 1/2 of a tire :bawling:
> Gary do you know if the sensor go into standby mode while not installed on the car (storing winter setup during the summer) is there any procedure for getting it into standby/hibernation. TPMS batteries should lest around 10years but environment always play a big role in battery live (heat decreases battery storage ability in general)
> T


Someone could correct me if i'm wrong on this but I believe that they are only active when activated by motion to preserve battery life.


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

Is Tire Rack replacing recently purchased TMPS sensors with 2010 sensors? I just bought from Tire Rack a set of winter tires and rims for the winter (for a 2010 335 coupe) and now I hear that I have the wrong sensors on the wheels!!! Here is a thread that states that Tire Rack is replacing the sensors:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=411493


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

Duplicate post.


----------

